# heading 150 degrees



## Arsenio

Hola, forer@s: ESto va para los expertos en náutica.
  ¿Cómo podría traducir esta expresión:

    The ship was riding at anchor in the roadstead of Port Gentil, *heading 150 degrees*.

      La primera parte la traduzco así:

    "El barco estaba anclado en la rada de Port Gentil,"

    ¿cómo encajo el texto en negrita?

    Muchas gracias por anticipado.


----------



## bondia

Arsenio said:


> Hola, forer@s: ESto va para los expertos en náutica.
> ¿Cómo podría traducir esta expresión:
> 
> The ship was riding at anchor in the roadstead of Port Gentil, *heading 150 degrees*.
> 
> La primera parte la traduzco así:
> 
> "El barco estaba anclado en la rada de Port Gentil,"
> 
> ¿cómo encajo el texto en negrita?
> 
> Muchas gracias por anticipado.


 
No soy experta, pero diría que la proa del barco se dirigía a 150 grados en la brujula/compás


----------



## Cubanboy

The ship was riding at anchor in the roadstead of Port Gentil, heading 150 degrees. 

El barco estaba anclado en el *fondeadero*//la rada de Port Gentil con rumbo de 150 grados. 



fondeadero:
Lugar donde pueden fondear las embarcaciones: esta cala 
nos servirá de fondeadero.

Por aquí utilizamos más ''fondeadero''.


----------



## gengo

I'm no expert, either, but Google tells me that a nautical heading is rumbo, which can be measured in degrees.

_Heading:  the direction in which a moving ship is pointed, usually expressed in compass degrees.
_
Note "moving."  The ship in your context is anchored, so technically it has no heading, but I'm sure the basic idea is still the same.


----------



## bondia

Cubanboy said:


> The ship was riding at anchor in the roadstead of Port Gentil, heading 150 degrees.
> 
> El barco estaba anclado en el *fondeadero*//la rada de Port Gentil con rumbo de 150 grados.
> 
> fondeadero:
> Lugar donde pueden fondear las embarcaciones: esta cala
> nos servirá de fondeadero.
> Por aquí utilizamos más ''fondeadero''.


 
Si, totalmente de acuerdo sobre este punto, pero ¿cómo se traduce _*heading* 150º_? Cuando mi marido llegue a casa, se lo preguntaré. Él si que es marinero, yo no paso de grumete
saludos


----------



## bondia

gengo said:


> I'm no expert, either, but Google tells me that a nautical heading is rumbo, which can be measured in degrees.
> 
> _Heading: the direction in which a moving ship is pointed, usually expressed in compass degrees._
> 
> Note "moving." The ship in your context is anchored, so technically it has no heading, but I'm sure the basic idea is still the same.


 
Yes, but I also think that _rumbo _requires movement, but I'm not sure. Hope to get back to you in a while (but don't know when) with the correct nautical term in Spanish

I think it's "aproar", poner el barco, con o sin movimiento, con la proa hacia la dirección del viento.


----------



## Arsenio

Estoy de acuerdo con tod@s vosotr@s: Si el barco está anclado, es difícil de entender que ponga rumbo a 150º. Pero, en fin, me limito al texto original y tengo en cuenta vuestras sugerencias.

    Un saludo cordial desde Navarra


----------



## bondia

Arsenio said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tod@s vosotr@s: Si el barco está anclado, es difícil de entender que ponga rumbo a 150º. Pero, en fin, me limito al texto original y tengo en cuenta vuestras sugerencias.
> 
> Un saludo cordial desde Navarra


 
Al cabo de unos días, te sugiero:_ bornear_


----------



## avizor

Si el barco estaba fondeado, no estaba enfilando, aproando, poniendo rumbo, no hacía ninguna maniobra. _Su proa apuntaba a 150 grados_.
_Entonces_, apareció un OVNI.


----------



## Arsenio

Me quedo con la última versión, la de "avizor". Es la más lógica.
De nuevo, un saludo cordial


----------



## sdgraham

It seems to me that the proper English is "bearing," which does not imply any movement.


----------



## gengo

sdgraham said:


> It seems to me that the proper English is "bearing," which does not imply any movement.



Yes, this is what I was trying to convey in my other post.  That is, the English word heading seems improper here, so a truly faithful translation would use a Spanish word like rumbo that implies motion as does heading.


----------



## Arsenio

Okay! De nuevo muchas gracias.
Un saludo cordial


----------

